# Good duck call



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

Does anyone know of a good double reed duckcall?? i am looking for one and i already have the hydel DR-85 and 2 echo double reeds. i want a call that will reach out there but i also want one that will be quieter and softer.
thanks :lol:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I would check out RNT. I haven't blown any of there doubles, but there singles are second to none. Foiles Timber Rattler also is available in a double I think.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

do you use single reed duck calls? doubles are great but you can make much wider variety of sounds through a single reed. i bought and rnt hunter series call last fall to try out and i love it. this summer i plan on getting and rnt timbre and maybe a rnt steel shot acrylic. i would get a single and see how it works for you.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Winglocks double reeds are second to none. Especially the hedge, it has a sound all its own.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

I'd have to agree with R.T., you'll never reach the potential sound volume with a double reed when compared to a single reed. Singles may be a little more tricky to master, but it'll be worth it when you need to throw them quackers a high hail call!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

the echos that i have can reach out there and let them know where i am when i do the high ball. i hunt a small lake that is i thin a little over 150 acres but i am not possitive.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2004)

Then take TDB's advice and order a winglock hedge. He seems to know what he's talking about most of the time.


----------



## punter (May 11, 2003)

I use Paul Kingyon calls, he makes them out of cocabola and are double reed. He's from Iowa and and hunts every day on the Miss. river. A great call and can be toned up or down by you and your air volume. Give me a PM and I will send you his address.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

hey man, i use the big river double reed, ive never thought much of wood calls til i tried this one, the sound is second to none, and its got a special finish to keep from swelling :sniper:


----------



## drakeslayer (Jun 15, 2004)

i like the duck commander original call


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey tdb..i heard that 50% of the winglock hedge split?is it right?they are not available on the web


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

i would go with the original wench its an exellent choice


----------



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

I personally use a Sure shot, it's the best double I've ever used. But I would agree with the guys on using a single reed.


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

You have in my opinion the best call already. The DR-85 is what we blow in our group. We hunt near a refuge on the Mississippi River in the south and somethimes we really have to get on em(sometimes) and then get soft after they get to workin. The DR-85 is a great call for that but the tuning is a fine line it seems like to gain the ability with it. I guess its what your used to though but it works for us after you boys done shot em up and so forth on the way to good ole TENNESSEE!!


----------

